# End of the road!



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi!  
Have finally come to the very painful decision      that DH and I will be having no more tx and was wondering if anybody else here in Ireland (north, south, east or west) has had to make that decision and how you've been coping.     It's still very early days for us and so I'm feeling really weepy, down and depressed...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Justone,

Honey don't know what to say,  , I hope someone comes along soon to share their story and give you some hope about moving on and finding peace and happiness. We're not there yet so I can't really answer your post the way you've asked but wanted to and you my love. 
You've been so lovely and supportive on the other threads and I so sorry you are so devastated, but I truly have every faith that you will find strength and positivity again whatever decisions you have to make.

X
Ducky


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I am not from Ireland but wanted to reply, following 1 m/c and 2 bfn's we have 2 frozen embies but we have decided to stop if unsuccessful FET, been through all emotions but finally feeling happy with our decision this is just too hard. Going to pursue adoption, have you considered other options? Big hugs Tracy xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you *duckybun* and *crazyroychick* for taking the time to both read and reply to my post. I am still very, very weepy and still very, very sore following last week's op. 
What you said *duckybun* was lovely. Thank you!      I'll always remember and treasure the tremendous support I've received over the past number of years here on FF. FF has been a Godsend to me and helped me through many 'dark' hours as well as providing me with useful advice and information re my IF journey.     
I'm so sorry *crazyroychick* that you've been through such a tough time as well.    I sincerely  and  that your FET is successful for you. DH and I have considered adoption. Initially DH wasn't keen on the idea but folllowing the passing of my DDS    (to cancer, RIP) a few years ago, he changed his mind. Unfortunately it is now me who doesn't want to pursue adoption. I can't really explain why... DH is ok with my change of heart, tG! 
Sending both of you


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Justone

Im so sorry hun.

AS ducky has said you have been tremendous support to us all.

AS you know we have decided not to have any more treatment and are going down the adoption route.

You know im at the end of the telephone whenever you need me

Jillyhen xxx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Justone, 
i am so sorry hun 
big hugs to you  

xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi *Jillyhen* and *Fi84
Thanks so much for your very kind messages. Sending you both lots of   . Hope you're both keeping well.    
I'm still taking things easy and off work following my op. I'm nowhere near as sore as I was but I still have the odd wee twinge of pain from time to time and my stitches still haven't dissolved yet.    I have been trying to not think too much about not having children although admittedly it's really hard.    I've been trying to keep healthy by cutting out dairy (I have switched from cow's milk products to goat's milk products) as well as cutting back big time on processed food as well as fizzy drinks, alcohol, wheat/gluten... in a bid to relieve the symptoms of endo. So far so good... DH and I have also looked into going abroad to work for a while. (I can get a 'leave-of-absence' from my work for a year initially.) We're seriously considering it and have attended a few seminars this week as well as emailing off our CVs too. 
I was really surprised  therefore to get a letter today from my cons  telling me he'd referred me on for an MRI scan as he and another cons both feel that there's an outside chance that it might be possible to correct or at least improve some of the endo scarring.    I haven't spoken to him in person since the day of the op so this is all news to me. I'll have to ring my GP on Mon and ask her what she thinks about it...   
Enjoy what remains of the weekend girls.
Take care! 
     *


----------

